# Rail Car Goodies



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of us work on fixed assets like buildings, but now and then something new crops up. In my case a train. This photo shows an RPZ that is connected to a potable line for flushing out the sewage tanks!!! Anyway, that aside, the first picture shows an insulated RPZ to protect it from the sub zero temps it is often subjected to. Noting the outlets of the test cocks were covered over, I asked the maintenance guy how often they tested the assembly. He said never, but he said he knows they all work. I asked him how he knew that they were working. Note in the first picture, the shutoff valves in the closed position. Look carefully below the assembly in the second picture that show the shutoff valves in the open position. And that my friends is how you test an RPZ to ensure it is working. Every passenger car was equipped this way.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Neat stuff.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

RPZ wrapped in tin foil?????


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

whats that blue thing next to the box on the right in the second picture?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> whats that blue thing next to the box on the right in the second picture?


looks like a person to me


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> looks like a person to me


Ok I see it now. Dumb ass (me)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech said:


> RPZ wrapped in tin foil?????


That's insulated tape.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Discharging in the 2nd pic. So, was it the first check or the relief?

That would be a PIA to R&R the insulation for service.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfreakin' real! "It leaks, therefore it works." 

I hope they never hookup in my jurisdiction. Rail yards = RPBA @ property line and mandatory testing with reports to the AHJ. Totally justified!


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Discharging in the 2nd pic. So, was it the first check or the relief?
> 
> That would be a PIA to R&R the insulation for service.


I believe that's Nip's point. "See, when we turn on the water, it leaks. That's how I know it's workin'" :blink:

I'm a hack working on the railroad ... :laughing:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Sized the relief drain too I see :laughing:


----------

